# Good forza driver wanted for tomorrow!



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Evening all

I've just stumbled across a race night on AV forums which consists of teams of two and need a driver to compete with me

We'd need to buy Clio v6's and use the same liveries

Any takers?

Must be available tomorrow evening. First to post gets in with me!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

By the way, it's 9pm and six rounds. May take some time but must be able to complete all six races


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

If know one else really wants to do it I'll put my name forward dean, mark me down as reserve and I'll do it if knowone can make it etc,


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

You're in mate. As long as you can definitely make it and do all six races which start at 9pm? Should take an hour and a half-ish mate

Add me and we'll sort it out mate

DeanR32


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

dean j said:


> You're in mate. As long as you can definitely make it and do all six races which start at 9pm? Should take an hour and a half-ish mate
> 
> Add me and we'll sort it out mate
> 
> DeanR32


Yep that's fine mate, an hour and a halfs racing should be fun in the clio's.

Will add you tonight :thumb:

I'm currently dubplate dan on Xbox but will be changing it soon when I get the credits to do it.


----------

